# Assassins are coming...



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

I found some assassin snails on aquabid. Five will be shipped Monday and I should get them by Wednesday, latest. I have a 10g and 75g. I was first thinking of putting 2 snails in the 10g and three in the 75g, but now I am thinking of putting four in the bigger tank and just one in the small tank. What do you think of the second plan? Do snails need companions-will the one snail in the 10g be ok alone? I have a huge mts population in the 75 and not so many in the 10g so I'm thinking two in the 10g would be overkill (sorry for the terrible pun, I couldn't help myself).


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Snails don't need companions. If you are having a population issue in your 75 i would put four in there. Especially since it is larger you may want to get even more than that.


----------

